# Dorico 2.0 for iPad is out!



## zolhof (Feb 9, 2022)

Dorico for iPad 2.0 now available from the App Store – Dorico


We are pleased to announce that a new version of the top-rated music notation app for iPad, Dorico for iPad, is now available for free download from the App Store. If you already have Dorico for iPad installed, go to the Updates tab in the App Store app on your iPad to grab the update. […]




blog.dorico.com





The focus of this release is to catch up to the state of big brother D4. Some highlights:


MIDI continuous controller editor in the Key Editor in Write and Play modes
Insert mode scope and stop position
Convert notes to and from grace notes
Jump bar (requires Magic Keyboard or external Bluetooth keyboard)
Capos for fretted instruments
Numbered bar regions
Custom centered beams
Bar number changes that omit the primary number
Player group labels
Music Fonts dialog, allowing choice between Bravura and Petaluma for existing projects
Instrument filters in galley view (requires subscription)
Melodic and rhythmic transformations (requires subscription)
Generate Chord Symbols from Notes (requires subscription)
Move Bar to Next/Previous System in Engrave mode (requires subscription)
Crosshairs for graphical alignment in Engrave mode (requires subscription)
Project Language dialog, allowing you to specify the language used for instrument names in your project (requires subscription)
Freehand annotations in Read view with Apple Pencil (requires subscription)
Annotations in Read View
Subscriptions now support Family Sharing
In other news, a sneak peek at MakeMusic hard at work:


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 20, 2022)

That MakeMusic gag makes me want to cry. I love Finale, but come on MM!


----------



## joebaggan (Feb 21, 2022)

In the world of software it's unusual for a product to exist as long as Finale has ( since 1988 ). 30+ years is an absurdly long time and pretty miraculous for any software. Obviously they're making enough $$'s with long established users/educational institutions to keep going, even if the product is mostly in sustainment mode. Will it keep up with the newcomers to the industry? Probably not, but then again Dorico ( and other newcomers ) may not be around in 10 years let alone 30 years unless they have enough cash/resources to keep re-writing their code base to keep up with tech changes that can barely be predicted from year to year.


----------



## dtoub (Feb 21, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Dorico for iPad 2.0 now available from the App Store – Dorico
> 
> 
> We are pleased to announce that a new version of the top-rated music notation app for iPad, Dorico for iPad, is now available for free download from the App Store. If you already have Dorico for iPad installed, go to the Updates tab in the App Store app on your iPad to grab the update. […]
> ...


This is what really frustrates me about this forum and why I felt I had to post something earlier about this being mostly a Dorico user's forum (with a lot of bashing of Finale and other competitors). Look, I can sit here as a long-time user of Finale and bash the hell out of MakeMusic and pine for the old days of Coda software. But the reality for me is:
1. Over nearly 30 years of use, Finale has been able to handle any notational challenge I've given it
2. Finale is still quite prevalent, which is wild given how many notation programs have come and gone over the years
3. Many of us have discussed the idea of MM porting Finale to iOS, but while I personally think there is value there, the consensus among other long-time Finale users seems to be that there is little need since there are other iOS-based notation programs (not just Dorico, BTW) and better for MM to focus on what it knows, which is Mac- and PC-based software.

On various Finale user forums, many of us express constructive views to let the folks at MM know what we really want or need. As a mature notation program, there isn't as much to add as there is for something new like Dorico. I could sit here and rag on Dorico but I honestly have no interest in doing that. If anything, it's great for there to be more competition, and much of what Dorico has done is impressive given that it's not been around very long. But I could really do without the bashing from what often seems to be a cult.

Use whichever software you want to use. I don't care if someone uses Sibelius, Finale, LilyPond, MuseScore, Dorico, pen and paper, whatever. Me vale madre, as they say. But given how some folks here get triggered massively if any negative words are said about Dorico, it's disappointing how quickly some, like the OP here, are all too willing to take a dig at Finale. None of us, as best I can tell, were happy when it looked like Sibelius was circling the drain after Avid took it over. Do you really get your rocks off on the thought of Finale disappearing? What is wrong with you?


----------



## joebaggan (Feb 21, 2022)

dtoub said:


> But given how some folks here get triggered massively if any negative words are said about Dorico, it's disappointing how quickly some, like the OP here, are all too willing to take a dig at Finale. None of us, as best I can tell, were happy when it looked like Sibelius was circling the drain after Avid took it over. Do you really get your rocks off on the thought of Finale disappearing? What is wrong with you?


One thing I like about this forum is that it's independent and allows for a variety of opinion. If you go to the Dorico forum, you've got a handful of fanboys there who seem to think they run the place and desperately try to quell/deny any legit criticism of the product, as well as bash the competition. So I enjoy the diversity of opinion on this forum.


----------

